# Putting a 16hp single on 2 stage



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

Just like it says....for some reason im obsessed with snowblowers....i was going to attempt anyway to put a predator 670cc(22hp) v twin on one of my ariens...its a an 8/24...just wondering what if any mods need to be done...i believe the hsmk 80 motor has a 1 inch shaft just like the 22hp...i have the engine sitting around and the idea just dawned on me...im just wondering if ill need to get bigger pulleys or if anyones ever built a modified one what was their thoughts?
Thanx


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello Snowjob, welcome to *SBF!!* geno built an ariens with 20hp v twin Honda motor on it


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA from the paradise city.


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you for welcoming me. Im in MA, so theres plenty of snow to be thrown up here.. Ya, I just wanna start a new project and i figured this may be a fun one...wanna see what it'll do with a 22hp motor behind it...im gonna do it all over once i know it fits...sandblast, paint, led's, etc..why not? right?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

it helps us out if you put your local under your name.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That sounds pretty awesome  Though I'd want to use a wider bucket if trying an engine that big. 

I had an 824, now I have a 1024 Pro. I observed the 10hp engine bogging under heavy loads, but at the end of the season, I discovered that the governor was not actually opening the throttle all the way, even when the RPM dropped by 500 to 3100. 

I replaced the governor spring, it held RPM better during some testing at the end of this season. I'll see how it performs next year. But with the governor working better, it did a better job of making use of the engine's available power. I still couldn't make the throttle plate open fully, even driving into 24" of wet snow. 

Which makes me wonder how much of a benefit you'd see by going to 20hp, with a 24" bucket. It would offer more if you went to a larger engine pulley, of course, speeding up the auger and impeller. But you have to be mindful of overworking them.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome to _*SBF*_ SNOWJOB1125, I'm in CT.
As stated on a prior post, Geno built one with a large engine, I think he'll be the best member of the forum to guide you thru the process.
I have an HSMK80 engine and it has a 3/4" shaft, if that is the case you will need new pulleys (I'd go slightly larger on the auger pulley to increase the impeller tip speed). I would think that the crankshaft would seat higher on the 22HP engine, if that is the case you will need longer belts (if possible I would increase the width of the belt). You may have to change the engine to frame mounting hardware. You may have to find or build a larger belt cover. You may have to reinforce your driveshaft bearings or bushings. You may have to modify the chute control.
Keep us posted as your project comes along (it is always good to post pictures).


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

snowjob1125, search for the thread *post a couple snowblower pic's for me?
*


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

With a 22hp V twin I would find a nice machine with a 32+ inch wide bucket or larger. Anything smaller would be a waste of all that power


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Snowjob 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ion/13705-post-couple-snowblower-pics-me.html


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

A collection of Geno pics can be found here also.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I think that the 22hp will be way overpowered on a 24" bucket. As mentioned above look for a 32" or larger bucket with that much horsepower

I have an 11hp honda on a 26" cub cadet and it doesn't even start really working until you get into very deep wet snow. 

11hp on a 24" snowblower would be more than enough even if you drove into a wet snow bank.

an 11hp would drop right onto your machine. The 22 is going to take a lot of work.

If you put pulleys on it that are too large you will spin the auger gearbox too fast and risk destroying it. Most recommend a maximum impeller of 1300 RPM. I run mine at 1235 @3600rpm and it works very well.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

Wow.. 22HP on a 24" bucket..

If you are going to do this I would suggest to go for some ridiculous throwing distance. I mean what good is telling your friends you have 22HP if you can't throw it further then them.

Since you will have so much power to spare, I would suggest over speeding the impeller by changing your pulley ratio. Right now the blower runs ~1000 rpm impeller speed. I would look to go 1300-1400 rpm. 

Also definitely do the impeller clearance kit so that you can throw slush and wet snow a mile.

While I agree with most this is crazy overkill, anything worth doing is worth overdoing...


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

I may just go on craigslist and buy a cheaper older ariens like genos..that looks incredibly nice and im sure it'll throw snow a mile...i figured id have to modify the belt covering piece..im a little worried about the large muffler thats behind the 22hp...i think im gonna go bigger...ive seen 30-32's on CL for about 300$ that are in nice shape..i just need a heavy machine to support the weight of the motor..i think its 89lbs...i actually like the older style ones when they restore them...im hoping and thinking that the newer engines come with a wire out of the stator to tap a light(s) onto...it has a key to start it on the motor so id assume its got some electrical source to tap on to..i also have a buddy whose a machinist so he can help me here and there with fabricating/mods if need be...


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

How much are new pulleys for the engine rougy? Ive never done any work like this really cuz ive just never thought to...i know the motor has a 1' and 2.84 shaft...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Here are some online sources but also FreetFarm or a Tractor Supply Co., local hardware stores, HomeDepot ...

Pulleys & Idlers | Lawn Mower Parts | MFG Supply

McMaster-Carr


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Wow.. 22HP on a 24" bucket..
> 
> If you are going to do this I would suggest to go for some ridiculous throwing distance. I mean what good is telling your friends you have 22HP if you can't throw it further then them.
> 
> ...


I would get a 420cc Predator for a 24 inch bucket. Geno's machine is a 32 inch bucket it would be way overkill to have 22hp on only a 24 inch bucket.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

SNOWJOB1125 said:


> Just like it says....for some reason im obsessed with snowblowers....i was going to attempt anyway to put a predator 670cc(22hp) v twin on one of my ariens...its a an 8/24...just wondering what if any mods need to be done...i believe the hsmk 80 motor has a 1 inch shaft just like the 22hp...i have the engine sitting around and the idea just dawned on me...im just wondering if ill need to get bigger pulleys or if anyones ever built a modified one what was their thoughts?
> Thanx


Welcome to the forum Snowjob! One of the things that gives me a great deal of satisfaction is building something new out of things that I have sitting around in my shop or sheds. This sounds like what you're figuring to do. I for one will be following your progress.


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

Yup...i have all the time in the world to do it...i think itll be a fun project...im gonna get a 32'...36' wont fit in my house....thanks all for the support and help...any suggestions are welcome....


----------



## warreng24 (Mar 8, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> I have an HSMK80 engine and it has a 3/4" shaft


Not to go too OT, but I thought that anything larger than 5hp was a 1" shaft?

Can you tell me the model number of that HSMK80? I'm wondering if that'll fit pulley for a 521/421/3521...


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice  This should be cool. I'd look for a way to use dual belts for driving the augers, if possible. With approaching double the power of the biggest older Ariens that comes to mind (13hp, I think), the massive engine might destroy auger belts under a heavy load. 

I'd also go a little bigger on the engine's pulley for driving the augers. 

One interesting option with a huge engine would be running the engine at a lower RPM, with a larger pulley, and having the engine at a quieter, "calmer" RPM, while still getting good performance, and lots of power. 

Though with it being a two-cylinder, it might be a bit quieter than expected. My 19hp flathead twin-cylinder lawn tractor seems quieter than my previous single-cylinder 14.5hp OHV tractor. And I had a 10,000W 20hp OHV twin-powered generator which also seemed quieter than my current 5500W 13hp OHV single. 

My theory is that the two, smaller exhaust pulses are easier to muffle than large single pulses.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing earlier today. With the right size pulleys it would be possible to run the engine at a reduced RPM and keep the impeller at 1000 rpm for normal clearing. Then if the urge or snow should beg, you could crank it WOT and speed up the impeller to 1300 rpm.


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

Ok so step one is complete...i managed to score a pretty decent shape NOMA 33' 12hp blower for 120$ right up the street! And the thing runs! The guy bought a plow and just wanted this gone...it was used the whole winter...Needs a lil tlc but doesnt really matter engine-wise since its coming out anyway..its a 12hp tecumseh..its an older model canadian NOMA so its built really well...im pretty happy because the body needs to be heavy to accompany the motor....im just wondering..what do i do if the engine i want has a 1' shaft? I think the current engine has 3/4 drive...do i just buy different pulleys when i mount the new motor? Never done a swap so i figure this is what i have to do? Im either gonna go with the vtwin or get a 420cc ironton engine from northern tool that produces 18.02 lbs of torque...that engine shipped would be around 340$ as opposed to the 699$ tag on the vtwin....although i may just get the vtwin because its just so big and ballsy....any ideas or suggestions please dont hesitate...im gonna sand it down and repaint it as well...im just excited i got a big machine for short $$.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Where are the photos ???????

Vtwin is the only way to go.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

that 12hp engine should be a 1" shaft


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

I just ordered a 16hp duomax engine from maxtool for 280$ shipped...im gonna start with this one....for the price, i couldn't resist....ill post up some pics later tonight of the blower in its original state..so thats good if the 12' has a 1 inch shaft because the 16hp has a 1' as welll...if it doesnt work out, ill buy a torque converter and throw it on a mini bike 
I would really like to put it on my snowblower though...my buddy and me are looking for a project to work on and this should keep us busy...for a little while anyway...


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

Heres the machine... 

Im also hoping i can tap a few lights or at least a new light onto it as well...i believe the engine has a little alternator on it cuz it has the electric start feature...im thinking i can just tap off of that...i thought most newer engines had wires coming directly out of the stator that u could tap onto without having to take the pull cord assembly off and get behind it....


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

warreng24 said:


> Not to go too OT, but I thought that anything larger than 5hp was a 1" shaft?
> 
> Can you tell me the model number of that HSMK80? I'm wondering if that'll fit pulley for a 521/421/3521...


The engine model is HMSK80 155529S (D).


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

SNOWJOB1125 said:


> Just like it says....for some reason im obsessed with snowblowers....i was going to attempt anyway to put a predator 670cc(22hp) v twin on one of my ariens...its a an 8/24...just wondering what if any mods need to be done...i believe the hsmk 80 motor has a 1 inch shaft just like the 22hp...i have the engine sitting around and the idea just dawned on me...im just wondering if ill need to get bigger pulleys or if anyones ever built a modified one what was their thoughts?
> Thanx


If you have the 22HP V-twin "just sitting arround", I'd definitely intall it on the NOMA 33" blower instead of the smaller 16HP engine.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

put the v-twin on your bigger blower.. but then.. what DO you do with that 12HP engine hmm.... oh i know!! stick THAT on your smaller blower


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Marty013 said:


> put the v-twin on your bigger blower.. but then.. what DO you do with that 12HP engine hmm.... oh i know!! stick THAT on your smaller blower


I agree with that, put the 12HP on the 24" snowblower, and you will have 2 very powerfull blowers.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> I agree with that, put the 12HP on the 24" snowblower, and you will have 2 very powerfull blowers.


Yup! Then there'll be no stopping you, even if we have another crazy winter here in MA!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Here is a 22HP v-twin B&S engine on a 35" snow blower


----------

